# Diodos en paralelo



## Sir_Stone (Oct 27, 2007)

Que tal amigos, estoy empezando mi estudio de los diodos pero tengo un problema cuando encontre un diodo de germanio y un diodo de silicio en paralelo, estoy confundido, no se cual es el fenomeno en ese caso y a que deben tener el mismo voltaje por el echo de estar en paralelo,pero el voltaje umbral es diferente. agradeceria si me pueden ayudar.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 27, 2007)

Creo que la diferencia de tension deberia ser la del que tenga menor salto y la corriente circular por este en consecuencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2007)

El fenomeno sera que el de silicio no conduce porque su umbral es mayor al del diodo de germanio

Silicio 0,7 VCC
Germanio 0,3 VCC

Esto siempre y cuando esten polarizados en forma directa (Anodo +)


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 27, 2007)

Se tragara toda la corriente el de germanio y el de silicio se quedara tan campante.

Pero como yo soy muuu listo le añado una resistencia en serie al de germanio, de esta forma se produce una caida de tension, partir de una determinada corriente empezara a conducir el de silicio trabajando los dos el de germanio y el de silico.

------------>!--SI------------
----------->!--GE-----R-----

0.3V+(R*I)>0.7 conducen los dos




Cuando se conectan diodos en paralelo de potencia si queremos garantizar que todos trabajan añadimos una pequeña resistencia en serie a cada diodo de esta forma pequeñas tolerancias de fabricacion quedan compensadas.


----------



## Sir_Stone (Oct 28, 2007)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas gente son increbiles por la rapidez y veracidad! si lo habia pensado, el diodo de silicio no conducira! pero con su ayuda lo comprove, se los agradezco y me pongo a su disposicion en lo que necesiten, gracias y suerte!


----------

